# My Adventure ;)



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Earlier this month I went on a HUGE trail ride! My mom and I went after dark on our horses and rode all of the way down our road, over a bridge that runs over a major highway, down the axis road, on the paved road, and then back our dirt road again.  it was amazing! (and very long!) it was about 8 miles... we were all sore the next morning. :lol: What is the biggest trail y'all have ever ridden?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like you had a fun ride! Night riding can be very exciting.

Longest ride I have done was the 2009 Old Dominion 100 miler. Due to some flooding, part of the trail was rerouted and Dreams and I actually rode 104 miles. Amazing what horses can do!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! I think think the farthest I've ridden is around 20 miles. I know I we did a 9 mile loop twice once. But there have been other rides where it seems like we rode forever but never tracked the mileage. So I assume in the 20 mile range is about the longest I've done.

I notice the rides seem longer on a slow horse and zoom by like nothing on a fast horse. For instance we did a trail this weekend that we thought was about 12 miles. I was on my Fox Trotter and she really walks out. When I got home and looked at the trail map I was surprised to find out we did 16 miles in 4 hours. And my horse could have done it much faster but the stock horses could hardly keep with her walk. They had to jog to her walk. So I was holding her in almost the entire ride. 

Now on my slow horse that trail would have been really tiring.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

The nearest state park has a nice 32 mile loop - if the rain would ever stop, it's a really nice day-ride with plenty of variety. Lots of hills, creeks and deep streams to cross, etc. I used to pack up a lunch and ride that loop for the day by myself whenever I could.

My boyfriend and I both have TWHs, and they cover a lot of ground when they move. When we go over to a trail in Indiana with a 8-9 mile loop, we ride it in one direction then stop back at the trailer for lunch, then ride it again in the opposite direction. 

On a rougher/rockier trail we tend to take our time, and may not cover as much ground but just enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've done endurance rides at 50 miles. 
I used to put on an endurance ride and we had three 50 mile loops (Friday, Saturday and Sunday Courses) I had to ride all three loops in the days before the race to make sure all the trail markers were still in place. So 150 miles in 3 days was common, but I would usually trade out horses and not ask the same horse to do all 150 miles.

I fequently do trail rides where we cover 20-25 miles And do 3-4 days in a row so we get close to 100 miles for the outing

Most days hunting, we ride 7-9 miles in to where we hunt. Ride along the ridges looking for deer/elk and then 7-9 miles back to the truck, So we are usually 20+ mile days.

When the trail footing allows, we can boogy along at a pretty good clip









When the footing isn't so good, We slow down and take our time


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I did 17 miles in one day, stopping to eat lunch. I would like to go more - hoping to get that opportunity this summer of riding all day. It is so much fun!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was in my 20's I used to ride 25 miles a day several days a week. Now I think that I have done something grand if I ride 5 miles. I hope that I will start back to doing some longer rides this spring.


----------



## Fear The Tree (Feb 12, 2012)

I ride 15-25 miles per trail ride. I do it on Charles, he's a quarter horse


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

That's crazy! I think the longest ride I've ever gone on was 10 miles! lol I would love to try a longer trail! ...although I'm afraid I'd be pretty sore afterwards  it would be worth it though!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

When I was YOUNGER I use to do competative trail rides, 30-60 miles. Loved it, miss it! Don't think my arthritis will let me do it now, but I'm trying to work up for a good 20 miler or so. Have a weekend trail ride end of April, 15 mile Saturday, 18 miles Sunday... (or vice versa?). Have to get both of us in better shape!


----------



## Jojool (Feb 13, 2012)

My girlfriends and I regularly go out and do 12+ miles per day both days on the weekends. Riding in the desert of Arizona is a dream come true, and being able to ride 4-5 hours per day is awesome! I am 49, have arthritis in my back, hips and other places...but I do NOT let that stop me.  Remember, if you do these types of rides, work up to them, don't just go out and ride 15 miles.... I've been working up to our big rides for almost 5 months... Oh, and being able to ride all winter is a blessing!


----------

